# Armed Robbery Victim Charged After Running Down Robber



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, it started out as an _armed _robbery, but......

Crook?s arm ripped off after failed robbery attempt | New York Post


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

He should be arrested for assault and attempted murder.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Well it was an armed robbery.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> Well it was an armed robbery.


Well, actually it turned out to be one armed robbery. He's gonna have a tough time tying up those Jordans now. I have no sympathy, sticking a gun in someones face and robbing them may bring unfortunate consequences as evident here.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

denner said:


> Well, actually it turned out to be one armed robbery. He's gonna have a tough time tying up those Jordans now. I have no sympathy, sticking a gun in someones face and robbing them may bring unfortunate consequences as evident here.


I'm wondering how they handcuffed him........

Well, seriously, I hope the real victim doesn't get much of a sentence. With that video, his defense attorney has a real challenge.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

denner said:


> Well, actually it turned out to be one armed robbery.


Which makes him....

Wait for it

Wait for it

A One Armed Bandit (Rimshot)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Actually, the driver should and probably will face charges. Could be assault with a deadly weapon (the car), attempted murder, reckless driving, driving to endanger

The threat was over, the BG was running away. The drive chose to pursue him, so he became the aggressor and escalated from self defense to assault.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Without more info, I tend to believe that this is a great opportunity to get two crooks off the street for awhile. It was apparently a clandestine meeting set up to rip each other off. That's exactly how it turned out. Put all of the survivors in jail, and save the moral outrage for something less comical.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Actually, the driver should and probably will face charges. Could be assault with a deadly weapon (the car), attempted murder, reckless driving, driving to endanger
> 
> The threat was over, the BG was running away. The drive chose to pursue him, so he became the aggressor and escalated from self defense to assault.


Unfortunately your assessment is true. I say unfortunately because there is a hidden little bug in me, and I get many others, which likes to see BG's get their just desserts. Still, what you wrote here is how the legal side will see it.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Sounds appropriate. Attempted murder and assault.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Unfortunately your assessment is true. I say unfortunately because there is a hidden little bug in me, and I get many others, which likes to see BG's get their just desserts. Still, what you wrote here is how the legal side will see it.


True, the shoes could have been stolen in the first place and he was selling them to get money and ran into a dishonest person. ("Lefty")


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Seems like something out of "Gran Torino."


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Update: 2 charged in robbery gone wrong where arm was severed


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

Everyone was yelling 'Come back! Your arm! You're going to bleed out!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The last I heard, his arm had been successfully re-attached.

You know what would be kind of cool and novel? If he (suspect) had his arm re-attached backwards, so that he could scratch his back easier. 

I hate it when my back itches and I can't do anything about it. :smt076


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> The last I heard, his arm had been successfully re-attached.
> 
> You know what would be kind of cool and novel? If he (suspect) had his arm re-attached backwards, so that he could scratch his back easier.
> 
> I hate it when my back itches and I can't do anything about it. :smt076


Yep, and after he gets a pat on the wrist and released from NY's socialist justice system, he'll be be able to once again use that arm for other armed robberies or worse at the expense of the tax payer. In Florida and Wisconsin he'd be doing 20 to life in a place he needs to be.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Yep, and after he gets a pat on the wrist and released from NY's socialist justice system, he'll be be able to once again use that arm for other armed robberies or worse at the expense of the tax payer. In Florida and Wisconsin he'd be doing 20 to life in a place he needs to be.


The way things are going and have been for a while now, why the expectation to hold society responsible for doing the right thing?

I think it's high time to come up with other viable solutions. Such as......If you commit a crime in public, and you are subdued by citizens on the spot, those citizens should have the power and authorization to do with you as they please.

Or......we could ship our existing supply of criminals to a huge remote island, way off in the middle of the ocean, and let them fend for themselves. We could do an airdrop of food once every few months just to give them some kind of hope.

And....we could go back occasionally and film a reality show of types. We could call it *Ultimate Survivor*.

I have other ideas as well, but I think you get my drift, no pun intended.

You know....._drift_ like on a raft on the ocean in the middle of no where. :anim_lol:


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> The last I heard, his arm had been successfully re-attached.
> 
> You know what would be kind of cool and novel? If he (suspect) had his arm re-attached backwards, so that he could scratch his back easier.
> 
> I hate it when my back itches and I can't do anything about it. :smt076


I wonder who paid for such a complicated surgery? I doubt the arm will work as well as before. He'll probably have to make some adjustments before he resumes "armed" robbery.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

win231 said:


> I wonder who paid for such a complicated surgery? I doubt the arm will work as well as before. He'll probably have to make some adjustments before he resumes "armed" robbery.


I hope to Hell it never works as well as it once did.

Maybe he'll have something to remember and ponder for the rest of his life.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Both should go away for a long time now justice would make them room mates for 10 to 15 years.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm in no way condoning what the victim did or how he responded. 

But, at the same time, he was the victim of a robbery and his adrenaline was flowing freely. I know how that feels, cause I've experienced it countless times. 

Beings that he was a victim and not educated in lawful responses, I have a gut feeling that if it goes to trial, he's going to be cut (no pun intended) a lot of slack.


----------

